# Thoughts On F.A.S.T rings?



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Hey guys I was thinking about buying some F.A.S.T transducer rings and I was wondering if you guys had any experience with them, and what kind of difference they (or doing something similar) makes.

This is what they are if you are unfamiliar with them:

Sound Connection 6 ½” F.A.S.T. ring kit Sound Connection

so what do you guys think, would they be worth it?


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, you would want to seal the gap between the woofer and interior door panel. While I haven't personally used them, I think the concept is certainly there.


----------



## SQLnovice (Jul 22, 2014)

I think for the price, the fast rings are excellent. I'm sure someone can DIY some rings. For the price, ease of use, and effectiveness; it's a great product.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I used weather stripping.


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Mless5 said:


> Well, you would want to seal the gap between the woofer and interior door panel. While I haven't personally used them, I think the concept is certainly there.


Well in time (after winter most likely) I was planning on Using MLV and cld on my door!


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

They work. Doing a little CCF work behind my door card and installing these rings. Probably the single biggest bang for buck spent on the build in terms of treatments. And I already have a bunch of CLD, CCF and MLV in the doors. That little extra bit to try to keep sound out of the doors was huge.


----------



## jonah1810 (Apr 16, 2015)

Babs said:


> They work. Doing a little CCF work behind my door card and installing these rings. Probably the single biggest bang for buck spent on the build in terms of treatments. And I already have a bunch of CLD, CCF and MLV in the doors. That little extra bit to try to keep sound out of the doors was huge.


that's great to hear! By the ccf you mean to make sure the panel doesn't vibrate against the door's metal?


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

jonah1810 said:


> that's great to hear! By the ccf you mean to make sure the panel doesn't vibrate against the door's metal?


Yeah I worked on areas of concern with smaller pieces of CCF where I thought it'd do good behind the card to help keep the card from buzzing against the MLV or resonating in general. 

Between the door metal itself and the card it's:
door metal (CLD inner and outer) -> full coverage MLV -> full coverage MLV -> door card (CLD on flat areas, some strategic CCF).

But the big thing the FAST rings did was help direct the energy from the mids through grills instead of behind the card which was a huge acoustic mess. They probably damped the card a little bit where the card surrounds and presses against the FAST rings. In my case it was a fairly tight fit.

Next for me is to eliminate the stock card speaker grill entirely (cut that sucker out), because it's awful. Then fabricate something nicer with grill cloth over a ring of some kind (somehow).

The before/after acoustic measurements in Room EQ Wizard were dramatic. It's amazing how much a buzzing and resonating door card even on a somewhat sealed door, will totally screw up your freq response. You're hearing door instead of speaker.. Not good.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm sure you could find some acoustic foam or thick self-adhesive foam tape (i use) from ebay for less, that will basically do the same thing. But its a simple and eay install package.


----------



## jbb2388 (Nov 20, 2015)

I've seen the FAST rings in a couple of sound deadening door videos but I have yet to find anyplace to purchase them. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Jepalan (Jun 27, 2013)

jbb2388 said:


> I've seen the FAST rings in a couple of sound deadening door videos but I have yet to find anyplace to purchase them. Does anyone have a link?


Let me google that for you


----------



## jbb2388 (Nov 20, 2015)

Jepalan said:


> Let me google that for you


You're really helpful, thanks. I wouldn't have thought to do that myself.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

F.A.S.T. Rings 3-Piece Foam 6.5" Speaker Enhancer Kit - Mobile Solutions - USA


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

I would check the door card grill, see if there is already a plastic ring to direct the sound in the cabin already.

Then simulate the original speaker depth, if the car is fairly new, 10-12 years, depending on the manufacturer, that gap is probably already sealed from the OEM.

Point it is, you may not need these and if you make a baffle ring spacer that is precise or equal to the OEM depth, then it may not be needed. 

There are some door card grills that have no ring around, just open space, in those cases, you need FAST rings. And some plastic rings on the grill that are wider and not fully open may also benefit, many times the manufacturer, just creates a visual illusion of the door grills and the speaker is not quite behind that whole area, we just need to pay careful attention to figure out if we need them.

In either case they will always help, and sometimes you can do well with a bit of 1/2 sticky open cell foam around the frame.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just ordered some a few days ago thinking that might help my mid bass so I will know shortly. I think for $25 you can't really go wrong and have only heard positive results.


----------

